# Kings owners refusing to talk with Peja



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

Kings owners refusing to talk with Peja  



> Just 10 minutes into his new-found status as a daddy Tuesday, Peja Stojakovic was feeling the love for his son, Andrej, he no longer has for the Kings.
> "It was the best experience of my life," Stojakovic said from Salonika, Greece. "I can see already how everything means nothing once you have a child."
> Kings owner Joe Maloof said he was excited to learn that Stojakovic and his fiancée, Aleka Kamila, had their baby.
> 
> ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

His family should move to Chicago


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> His family should move to Chicago


and Hinrichs and Curry's family should move to Sacto.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't want Curry, or Hinrich for that matter. Bulls have nothing to offer. I still say, Artest or nothing...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This doesn't make the Maloofs look good (not calling him back). 

Also, congrats to Peja on the birth of his son :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I wonder what kind of reaction Peja would get from the crowd at Arco if he is still a King on the home opener...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*must be a soul euro*

Peja should just suck it up and play man, the black people there ain't gonna bite him. CWebb ain't gonna hurt him just because he's from a different country, neither is BoJax. He might find himself getting some soul if he just stays with them and plays hard.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> and Hinrichs and Curry's family should move to Sacto.


We'll send you Erob. His crib should bring up a neighborhoods value. And then during games you can chat with him on his laptop while he sits on the bench all game.


----------



## FabFive4ever (Aug 9, 2004)

Curry and Hinrich? That makes a lot of sense because we need another point guard and power forward. If we lost Peja dont you think that would leave us just a bit thin at the wing positions? Oh and the fact that Curry reportedly weighs like 550 pounds now doesn't help either.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FabFive4ever</b>!
> Oh and the fact that Curry reportedly weighs like 550 pounds now doesn't help either.


:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sounds like the Maloofs are in some serous denial. 

"Oh no! Something is going wrong with our perfect ballclub! I have an idea, let's just ignore it all and hope it goes away!"


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

ACTUALLY... If you bothered to read the article, they said they plan on calling him after everything has settled down, because his wife is having a baby... But hey, why bother reading an article? Let's just look at the title


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is something from Chad Ford's chat:



> Chad Ford: They're telling everyone that they won't. Peja isn't the type of player to make waves, so you know he's really unhappy. However, I talked with his agent, David Bauman, a few days ago and he claims that Peja won't holdout or cause problems. He just prefers to move teams. Lots of teams are interested, but I don't think the Kings like the way he went about it.


http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=5753


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That's exactly what I thought... I knew Peja wouldn't be a type of guy to sit and pout and not play...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

hopefully Peja just bites his tounge and has a good season


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

i think the maloofs gotta trade him know. cant be healty for a team with ur best player not wanting to play for them!the maloofs gotta wake up and deal this guy. Its not like he isnt tradeable.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

peja should just play overseas:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> ACTUALLY... If you bothered to read the article, they said they plan on calling him after everything has settled down, because his wife is having a baby... But hey, why bother reading an article? Let's just look at the title


I think that is a pretty convenient excuse. Its obvious if Peja leaves a number where he can be reached he genuinly would like to talk about things. They are just avoiding talking to him so maybe he will soften his stance, not because he just had a baby.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Why would not talking to him SOFTEN his stance, if anything it would make him want to leave more...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Why would not talking to him SOFTEN his stance, if anything it would make him want to leave more...


I believe they called it "letting him cool off," but it's becoming more like a slap in the face at this point because the guy said he wanted to be traded like a month ago.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I think it's pretty clear that he isn't going to be traded.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

trade webber to the heat.

problem solved.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> trade webber to the heat.
> 
> problem solved.


For?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> ACTUALLY... If you bothered to read the article, they said they plan on calling him after everything has settled down, because his wife is having a baby... But hey, why bother reading an article? Let's just look at the title


Ooooo, feisty are we?

Letting this thing drag on even longer without talking to him is a freaking stupid thing to do. The Kings are panicking and hoping that this will just go away and that he'll calm down. They are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja won't do **** if they keep him. His agent even said so... Peja prefers to be traded, if he isn't he aint gonna be a sally about things...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> For?


a combo including Eddie Jones and a forward like haslem 
the trade is to simply unload a contract and a player that has had chronic injuries. Peja should not be the one that is traded. If its Webber or Peja. I say trade Webber.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

BOOOOO Webber is the ****


----------



## sunbeam (Aug 22, 2004)

To my mind Peja is untradeable but of course it would'nt make much sense to avoid a trade when he really is not satisfied with his current situation.The main problem is,that the bulls have nothing to offer I even won't trade him for the complete starting line up of Chicago.


----------

